# new team associated rs4 tips



## FAST LANE (Aug 27, 2007)

*new team associated tc4 tips*

any body got any ideas on how to make this puppy have better acceleration or top end let me know

thanks


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

mamba 7700


----------

